# Seeking advice in NYC/Westchester area



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

I tried looking on the forum already, if I missed a post with the similar topic, please do refer me to it.

I live right outside NYC in the Westchester area and I am looking into become an Electrical Apprentice. 

If I go union what do I have to do? If I go non-union what do I have to do?

If I go non-union how does the process to become a journeyman look like? I have looked and have not found a lot of info on non-union NYC area stuff.

Any general advice is also welcomed and appreciated.

Thank you everyone and apologizes in advance if this has been asked.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Westchester, western Connecticut, and all five boroughs of New York City are all IBEW local three jurisdiction. For information on an apprenticeship, call 718–5 91–4000. The apprenticeship program for the a construction division is a 5 1/2 year program in which you both work full-time, and go to school one day a week. There is also a separate apprenticeship program for the north part of the territory known as Local 3 north so there’s a difference between the way their program works in New York City proper. I don’t have the Westchester Hall’s phone number but you can get it from the number above that I gave you as well as all kinds of information. The apprenticeship program is currently closed for a construction as they already voted out the last pack and have 5000 viable candidates on the waiting list. But at this point the list should move quickly as there have been waves of retirements lately.

But, there are other divisions with other apprenticeships such as the elevator division, the fire alarm division, the J division maintenance, the DBM division which are people who are stationed and assigned to specific properties as the in-house electrician of record. 

How a nonunion apprenticeship works is a bit of a crapshoot because there is pretty much no structure to it each company does whatever it wants. Unfortunately most of them would simply hire you as a helper. And leave it entirely up to you to get the education you need to understand electrical theory. But most nonunion contractors only want electrical installers not necessarily fully paid high priced high value electricians.


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the info, I will be calling for more info


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^^^^^ What he said.
Your goal should be to go union, they are the best when it comes to learning the trade and becoming a JW.
If you go non-union make sure YOU track all your work and hours. We see so many people come on here and ask " how do I get credit for hours worked"

It will take time and patience to get into the trade but don't give up.
Even if you go non union to get some basic experience to show interest.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> ^^^^^^^ What he said.
> Your goal should be to go union, they are the best when it comes to learning the trade and becoming a JW.
> If you go non-union make sure YOU track all your work and hours. We see so many people come on here and ask " how do I get credit for hours worked"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, have a great one


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

If you go nonunion, continue reading and researching the Internet there was more than enough stories evidence for you to get the big picture if you want it but I am not going to force feed it to you or hand it to you on a SilverPlatter because if that’s what you need then you’re not worth it as far as I’m concerned


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

LGLS said:


> If you go nonunion, continue reading and researching the Internet there was more than enough stories evidence for you to get the big picture if you want it but I am not going to force feed it to you or hand it to you on a SilverPlatter because if that’s what you need then you’re not worth it as far as I’m concerned


I understand lol, I can't imagine how many people have expected you to hand it to them on a silver platter for them to quit within a week

I called, the Westchester hall's number is 914 946 0472 for anyone reading this in the future. I requested an application and its time to get my high school transcripts and other documents ready.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

nysparky305 said:


> I can't imagine how many people have expected you to hand it to them on a silver platter for them to quit within a week


Yes you are right, I have seen this over and over. @LGLS the strongest union supporter on this site and has seen this too. If you go union stay till you pay back their time and money spent on you, too many take the training and run. If after 10 years as a union JW and can't find the type of work you want to do, then maybe think non union for specialty work.


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> @LGLS If you go union stay till you pay back their time and money spent on you, too many take the training and run


For sure, should be common decency but it isn't common now-a-days


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

there are defined non union apprentice programs. Hard to find. Where I live it is handled by the ABC building contractors association








Non-Union Appenticeships






electricalschool.org






WARNING, there are a lot of schools that will charge money and give you a piece of paper in the end, after they have gotten all your money. These are worthless.

Have you heard of STEM? Where I live there is a building just for vocational trades.
Carpentry, plumbing, electrical and welding. That is all they teach. 
Offering other ideas only.


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> there are defined non union apprentice programs. Hard to find. Where I live it is handled by the ABC building contractors association
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have seen a few of them that are online and "take place" at a big name school. But it seems like they just take the name of a university and forward the same online course and give you a piece of paper with no hands on.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It would be ideal that the employer covers the cost of schooling. Usually schooling is done a few nights a week after work. The amount of hands on will likely vary by school and teacher. It usually starts with some basic math, which leads to being able to work with Ohms law and other electrical formulas. Some coverage of materials used in the varied facets of our trades, resi, commercial, industrial, etc. Getting used to finding answers in the codebook is in there. You need to be able to be comfortable with that to pass any exams and out in the field. It would be nice to have lots of hands on, but you are trying to get through a certain amount of book work and the hands on is really supposed to happen in the field at work. Sitting through class at night isn't a whole lot of fun, especially if you feel like you are there to learn and stuck with a bunch of knuckleheads who don't care. You just get through it. This is a good time to get to know others, who works for who and how do they like their jobs. What kind of work do they do? You might need to switch some day.


----------



## nysparky305 (5 mo ago)

nrp3 said:


> It would be ideal that the employer covers the cost of schooling. Usually schooling is done a few nights a week after work. The amount of hands on will likely vary by school and teacher. It usually starts with some basic math, which leads to being able to work with Ohms law and other electrical formulas. Some coverage of materials used in the varied facets of our trades, resi, commercial, industrial, etc. Getting used to finding answers in the codebook is in there. You need to be able to be comfortable with that to pass any exams and out in the field. It would be nice to have lots of hands on, but you are trying to get through a certain amount of book work and the hands on is really supposed to happen in the field at work. Sitting through class at night isn't a whole lot of fun, especially if you feel like you are there to learn and stuck with a bunch of knuckleheads who don't care. You just get through it. This is a good time to get to know others, who works for who and how do they like their jobs. What kind of work do they do? You might need to switch some day.


Thanks for tips, will definitely remember the networking with others part


----------



## AlexOH (5 mo ago)

It will be easier for you through a trade union.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's great if you can get in and it works out. I think their training sounds great. There are benefits to both sides of it.


----------

